# Vintage Rolex Precision...?



## Vincero (Jul 8, 2008)

Have Rolex ever made a "Precision" model in 9 carat gold with a clip on case back? Another antique's store thing. The owner aquired a very nice looking Rolex Precision, (great size) but he suspects it's a (fantastic quality) re - case. I thought that maybe it was a Dennison made case (like my Tudor), but there are no marks to suggest this on the inside... The fit is astonishing, infact I didn't suspect any kind of re - case until the owner mentioned a local "expert" who said Rolex has never made a watch with a clip on case back... Hopefuly some of you gurus can tell me wether this is true or not. It has an original 9ct gold crown with the Rolex logo... It all really does look as if it belongs, even the movement fits well against the case. (movement is in fantastic condition too). The watch has a black second hand and gold hour and minute hands... Dial is in great condition too. As fo rthe size, well compared to your mid sized oyster precision watch, this would be considered a "Jumbo." Selling for Â£550, maybe a little steep, especialy if its a re - case?

Thanks,

Vincero

PS - Oh and the case has a coin edge, if that's any help.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Do you mean that the case-back 'snaps' on rather than screws on or, as Chris has suggested above, that there's a clip on it to attach it to a shirt, jacket or blouse. Pics are always helpful if you can get them, even if they're from a camera 'phone


----------



## Vincero (Jul 8, 2008)

Sorry for the confusion It's litteraly a clip on back, opposed to the average screw down back... I'll try and get some pics.

Thanks,

Vincero


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Vincero said:


> Sorry for the confusion It's litteraly a clip on back, opposed to the average screw down back... I'll try and get some pics.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Vincero


It could be that the case was made by a local goldsmith to replace a damaged one or one made out of non-precious metal. It would be interesting to see... Rolex should be able to let you know what it was originally like from the serial numbers on the movement.


----------



## Vincero (Jul 8, 2008)

gWell, I tried my camera phone but it's crap, so I'll have to go down with my proper camera. It's really nice looking. The owner popped off the back again and to me it looks like a Rolex Oyster Movement... I noticed that the case was actualy much bigger than the movement, but obvioulsy metal had been added inside the case, so the movement was snugg in the case... Looks like a high quality job to me, I'll try and get some serial numbers, it's definately genuine Rolex, but here's what the movement looks like:










That's definately what the movement looks like, but the case looks larger compared to it... I don't know weather Rolex made their "Jumbo" watches with larger movements, or just made the actual cases bigger?

Thanks,

Vincero

PS - there is no date window on the watch at the antiques store, but I think this movement belongs to an oyster with a date function? hmmmm


----------



## Vincero (Jul 8, 2008)

Is the retention ring the bit that holds the movement in? and is the top gold wheel, the bit that holds the watch's power? It measures at about 3.8 cm... I noticed it didn't wind to well, the movement looked good but, after about two winds, the watch wouldnt wind any further which didn't sit right with me.

Thanks,

Vincero


----------



## Vincero (Jul 8, 2008)

Here are the pics. The movement number is 78220. The caseback has a makers mark of "DS&S" Denison and sons???




























Thanks,

Vincero


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I've seen similar cased Precisions before - if I had to make a guess, I'd say original...


----------



## Vincero (Jul 8, 2008)

blackandgolduk said:


> I've seen similar cased Precisions before - if I had to make a guess, I'd say original...


same, looks too perfect. Don't think he's selling it now... Â£550 would have been a good price if original, but you have to be sure don't you lol

Thanks,

Vincero


----------

